# Albino eel fin



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

*Help with New fish!*

I just got an albino eel and it seems like one of the other fish in the tank chewed the right fin. I think it's one of the fish they gave me to establish the tank and not sure what kind of fish it was. But I took that fish out and wondering if the fin will grow back. The eel seems to be swimming around right now, but much slower than before. 

I have two catfish sharks in there too. I also had some craw fish in there, but took them out because I thought they might try to attack the injured eel. 

The eel was relatively expensive so out of all the fish in the tank I would not want to see this one go.

EDIT: 
I have:
2 catfish sharks (two diff kinds)
1 sucker fish
1 puffer fish
20 small feeder shrimp
2 craw fish


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay, We need way more information. What size is this tank? What size are the fish. If your eels fin has been damaged is was most likely the puffer. Many 'shark ' catfish/cyniprids are incompatible.

Please post exactly what your fish are and your tank specs.


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, it's a 40 gallon tank. The guy at the store was saying that the puffer would be fine. But seems like from reading around here that those things can be a little mean. When watching them in the tank though it looks like they are never around each other. the puffer stays around the filter (on top of the tank) and the eel stays around the bottom.

Ya both of the catfish play with each other but don't mess with the other fish.


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

From looking around looks like the puffer is a green spotted puffer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You have a lot of brutes in that tank, and it's no wonder you're having problems. The puffer and the crayfish all have to go if you want a good chance at an eel that stays in one piece.


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya, I took the Crawfish out last night. The puffer I will be returning today. I'm very disappointed since I bought the puffer with the eel and the guy said puffers are not a problem. Looks like I should have looked around here first. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what kind of fish I should put with the eel and catfish?


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the fish in the tank. Does anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The eel looks like a bicher to me, and one of the catfish looks like a spotted pictus cat, but I am not sure of the other. More pics would help.

Depending on the species of bicher you may need a larger tank eventually. Bichers grow about 1 mm a day if memory serves.


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I called the fish store this morning and the owner was very surprised that whoever sold me the fish told me a puffer would be fine in the tank. He refunded the money for the puffer, let me exchange for a new eel and also refunded me the money for a bala shark that was also killed by the puffer.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Well that is good news.

For future reference a 40 gallon is on the small side for bala sharks, an adult needs a 5-6 ft tank for them to have proper swimming room. Also they are a schooling fish ^^.

The bichers should be fine for your tank, but make sure you know what species you get, some species can get at least 2 feet.

The pictus cat should be fine in your tank, as long as its not a 40 tall tank. Still try to figure out the other catfish.

Sorry about your losses, but I am glad you want your fish to be happy/healthy.


----------



## jvivas (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya, they had a few larger bala fish at the store and after seeing that I realized my tank would be way too small for one once it grew. They gave me 3 pearl gourami fish as well since they said these would go well with the catfish and albino bicher.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

im almost positive the fish on the right are spotted pictus catfish.ive seen those eels at pet stores, but i have never bothered to know thier true name.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, one is a spotted pictus, the eel is a species of bicher, and I don't know about the last catfish.


----------

